# Looking for STL kitchen to rent.



## ganner17 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,
I am looking for a stl kitchen to rent. I would prefer to be in the South City area, but any leads would be great at this point. Does anyone know of any leads? I'm stuck.

Thanks
ganner17


----------



## jpantalones (Apr 2, 2008)

Try looking on CommercialKitchenForRent.com. You can browse for kitchens for rent by state or search by zip code radius. Not sure where South City is, but give it a shot...


----------

